# [SOLVED] Samsung RV510 Touchpad problem



## Dom29 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi all,

Having some problems with my samsung RV510.

Basically the laptop will work fine for the first 10 mins it is on then its like the mouse pad button is stuck down it just highlights everything then eventually stops the left and right click from working.

I have disasembled the laptop as i was going to replace the whole touchpad and buttons but the left and right click are soldered to the board so that was the end of that. 

The touchpad functions fine but due to the laptop thinking left click is held down perm it wont let me click , anymore ideas ?

Also tried it in safemode and it was the same and this is what lead me towards the thought of a new touchpad.

Next stage was to reformat , any ideas ? :S

Thanks!


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Samsung RV510 Touchpad problem*

Hi Dom29,

Try re-installing the touchpad drivers if possible. See if this step will alleviate the issue.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Samsung RV510 Touchpad problem*

hi the touchpad it part of the pulm rest so thats what needs to be replaced. if yo u disconnect the ribbon cable from motherboard and use an external mouse does it work properly?


----------



## Dom29 (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Samsung RV510 Touchpad problem*

Just tried a new hard drive in it and a new o/s exactly the same , asif its constantly tapping. may have to order a new touchpad ?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Samsung RV510 Touchpad problem*

Yes if you reinstalled new OS then that eliminates software . Need to get new touchpad


----------



## Dom29 (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Samsung RV510 Touchpad problem*

the buttons are soldered to the motherboard , ive disconnected the touchpad and the buttons wont click which makes no sense , which belives me to think even deeper?


----------



## Dom29 (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Samsung RV510 Touchpad problem*

As ive eliminated the touchpad and software from the equasion the only things left are the 2 buttons at the bottom of the laptop and they arent working.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Samsung RV510 Touchpad problem*

Ok the touchpad and buttons are intagrated to the pulm rest. You see button soldered to s board that's not the motherboard that's the touchpad button board.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Samsung RV510 Touchpad problem*

Here is an example. http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=190712305444


----------



## Dom29 (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Samsung RV510 Touchpad problem*

That is incorrect , im not been funny but i can tell the difference with the buttons being on the motherboard and them being on the board that's integrated into the palm rest , i know its very uncommon and used to be a lot more common with older machines , but the buttons on the palm rest are simply covers for the 2 buttons that are soldered to the board.

And they appear to be clicking fine and work perfect for the first 5-10 min, its a weird one.


----------



## Dom29 (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Samsung RV510 Touchpad problem*

OK so Ive took apart the laptop and ive come to the conclusion its a hardware problem and with the left mouse button as when looking on the laptop its showing its constantly pressed down so my guess is something had been spilled in the button.

where would i get a replacement ? i understand it needs to be soldered but i dont know where ot start. thanks


----------



## Dom29 (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Samsung RV510 Touchpad problem*

As im guessing nobody knew , i took out the motherboard and took it to a local elecrical component shop and found one very similar , unsoldered it and soldered in the new one , works like a champ


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Samsung RV510 Touchpad problem*

Vert good job glad you got it fixed


----------

